# Formel: Auflösung zu Fps



## Jayhawk (2. Juni 2009)

*Formel: Auflösung zu Fps*

Hallo Community,
Ich habe gerade überlegt ob es wohl eine halbwegs verlässliche "Formel" für die Fps Schwankungen bei unterschielichen Auflösungen gibt?

Könnte man z.b sagen:
"
Crysis mit Max. Details:
1280*1024: 30fps"
1680*1080:21fps

1280*1024=1310720
1680*1080=1814400
1310720/1814400=0.72
30*0.72=21fps
"
Oder mischen dei Auflösungen in ganz anderer Form mit?
Bei diversen benchmarks schwanken die Unterschiede zwichen den Auflösungen ja.

Würde mich über schnelle Atworten sehr freuen!
Mfg, Jacob


----------



## Operator (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Formel: Auflösung zu Fps*

1. wie kommst du auf die 30?
man könnte ne proportionalität herstellen
anzahl der pixel
vllt?
muss aber immer die gleichen settings sein
aber das geht auch net hab zb gehört hd4870x2 übertrumpft erst ab hohen auflösung die gtx 295


----------



## NCphalon (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Formel: Auflösung zu Fps*

vllt hat er 30 als konstante eingesetzt um auf 21fps zu kommen... aber eigentlich is es wurscht, ma sieht ja obs flüssig is oder net, ausserdem hängt die leistung auch davon ab was gerade dargestellt wird und mit welcher grafikkarte.


----------



## Jayhawk (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Formel: Auflösung zu Fps*

Eben genau davon rede ich:
Verschiedene Systemkonfigurationen die vieleicht "getreten" werdden müssen um ers richtig schnell zu laufen,
Die 30 war nur ein Beispiel an der ich die 21 berechnet habe, also eine Konstante erstellt.


----------



## OctoCore (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Formel: Auflösung zu Fps*

Deine Formel kannst du vergessen. Die bezieht nur auf 2-dimensionale Werte.
Und es geht ja um 3D-Games. Das ist doch... äh... ein wenig komplexer, wage ich mal zu behaupten.
Bei diversen Benches ist die Szenerie auch verschieden komplex.


----------



## Gast20141208 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Formel: Auflösung zu Fps*

Eine Formel würde sich ja erstellen lassen, aber dafür bräuchten wir einen Matheprofessor.
Es müßten ja CPU, Graka, Ram und die Auflösung miteinbezogen werden.

Also, wenn es hier jemanden gibt, der sich das zutraut, soll er sich bitte melden.


----------



## OctoCore (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Formel: Auflösung zu Fps*

Eine allgemeingültige Formel würde auch Einstein überfordern. Dafür gibt es zu viele unterschiedliche Engines mit unterschiedlichen Anforderungen bzw. Zielrichtungen. Man kann die aktuelle UT-Engine nicht mit der Cry-Engine vergleichen. Dazu kommen noch Sachen wie KI, der Wuselfaktor usw.


----------



## Gast20141208 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Formel: Auflösung zu Fps*

Die müßten dann halt alle in die Gleichung miteinbezogen werden.
Theoretisch ist es sicher möglich, aber praktisch wird sich keiner finden, der das kann und auch genügend Langeweile hat um es auch zu machen.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Formel: Auflösung zu Fps*

das kannst du nicht einfach berechnen, da jedes spiel anders ist. es hängt von der engine ab, den texturen, den details, der KI usw usw usw, zB ein spiel kann auch wegen der CPU begrenzt sein, dann spiel auflösung und grafikkarte gar keine rolle. 

schau dir da mal grafikkartentests an, wo wirklich viele auflösungen und AA/AF-kombis vergleichen werden. da sind so gut wie immer zwei karten, die bei einer auflösung gleichgut sind, bei einer anderen aber nicht. oder bei der einen karte hat man 30% mehr FPS bei einer verringerung der auflösung, bei einer anderen karte hat man nur 10% mehr FPS. oder die eine karte is bei einem spiel schneller als die zweite karte, bei nem anderen spiel aber langsamer. 

mit ner formel hättest du da also rein gar nix berechnen können.


----------



## OctoCore (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Formel: Auflösung zu Fps*

Wenn du einen kleinen Anreiz bietest, wie vor ein paar Jahren für den ersten rein privaten Flug ins All, wird sich schon wer finden.


----------



## Gast20141208 (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Formel: Auflösung zu Fps*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Wenn du einen kleinen Anreiz bietest, wie vor ein paar Jahren für den ersten rein privaten Flug ins All, wird sich schon wer finden.


Da könnte ich ja gleich selber Mathe studieren, das wäre genauso aussichtslos.

@Herbboy
Ich habe nie behauptet, dass es eine kurze Formel ist. Man müßte halt nur alle nötigen Variablen miteinbeziehen.


----------



## OctoCore (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Formel: Auflösung zu Fps*



Fadi schrieb:


> Da könnte ich ja gleich selber Mathe studieren, das wäre genauso aussichtslos.



Aber mit Sicherheit billiger.


----------



## Jayhawk (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Formel: Auflösung zu Fps*

ok wow,
Da habe ich ja ganz schön was angezettelt...
Mathe studieren? 

Na ja aber immerhin kann man nicht sagen das es ein Lineares Verhältnis der Pixel gibt. (100000 Pixel doppelt so schnell wie 2000000)

Also kann man auch von keiner idealen Zockerauflösung sprechen?
Also die meisten Pixel mit der besten leistung? (Pxel mal fps)


----------



## mich (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Formel: Auflösung zu Fps*

Also das mit der Besten Auflösung würde denk ich schon gehn...müsste man aber sehr viel Ausprobieren...
zu der Formel..würde zwar gehen..und einige Supercomputer könnten so eine Formel auch innerhalb von einigen Wochen(Monate) berechnen..nur müsste diese ja dann für *Alle* möglichen Kombination von MB-CPU-GraKa-RAM-OS-usw... neu berechnet werden


€: Linear kann der Zusammenhang schon allein deswegen nicht sein, weil ja nicht nur der Pixel sondern auch die ganzen Polygone usw.. berechnet werden müssen...


----------



## Jayhawk (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Formel: Auflösung zu Fps*

Ja das meinte ich,
Ich hatte halt gehofft, dass sich ein Einstein schon davor gesetzt hätte.
Außerdem habe des öftrern gelesen das 1680*1080 manchmal schneller als 1280*1024 rennen?!?


----------



## mich (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Formel: Auflösung zu Fps*

Das wüsste ich nicht kann nur sein, dass irgendwas auf 1680*1080 optimiert ist und dann erst runtergerechnet werden müsste...


----------



## Jayhawk (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Formel: Auflösung zu Fps*

Na ja schade eigentlich...
Wie groß ist eigentlich der Qualitätsverlust von 1440*900 zu 1680*1080?


----------



## mich (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Formel: Auflösung zu Fps*

1440*900 WTF was sind denn das für Auflösungen?? xD
Nach deiner Formel ca 28,57%...

€ ähh meintest du Qualität oder FPS?


----------



## Jayhawk (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Formel: Auflösung zu Fps*

Qualität


----------



## mich (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Formel: Auflösung zu Fps*

wiso sollte es da einen Qualitätsverlust geben dann stellt man die Auflösung höher dann ist die Qualität also besser...


----------



## Jayhawk (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Formel: Auflösung zu Fps*

Nein ich meinte natürlich bei verringeter Auflösung


----------



## mich (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Formel: Auflösung zu Fps*

Achso...
kommt darauf an, ob die Monitore die Selbe Größe haben...
wenn sie die Gleiche Größe haben dann ist auf dem mit der geringeren Auflösung eben auf der Fläche, auf der bei dem anderen 1814400 Pixel wären eben nur 1296000 Pixel also hat ein Pixel auf dem Monitor mit nur 1440*900 Pixel eine genau 1,4 mal so große Fläche... Das heißt die Qualität des 900p Monitors (Q(900p) ist die Qualität des 1080p Monitors/1,4
Als Formel:
Q(900p)=Q(1080p)/1,4


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Formel: Auflösung zu Fps*

dazu müsste man für jedes Spiel und mindestens jede Grafikkarten Generation und zwar je Hersteller eine eigene Formel Aufstellen und dann noch alle möglichen Einstellungen im Game und im Treiber selbst berücksichtigen und dann noch langsame und schnelle CPUs die die Grafikkarte ausbremsen oder eben nicht.


----------



## mich (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Formel: Auflösung zu Fps*

ja hab ich ja auch vorhin schon gepostet da gäb es bestimmt 10.000.000 Möglichkeiten..


----------



## Gast20141208 (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Formel: Auflösung zu Fps*

Zum Berechnen selbst würde man sicher einen PC brauchen. Das müßte nicht einmal ein Super-Computer sein.

Irgendwer (ich nicht) entwickelt eine Formel, bei der man am PC nur noch sämtliche Daten der Hardware eingeben muß und der PC errechnet dann das Ergebnis.

Es müssen natürlich für jedes Stück Hardware (CPU, Graka, Ram,...) die erforderlichen Variablen miteinbezogen werden.


----------



## OctoCore (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Formel: Auflösung zu Fps*

Mit dem Programm könntest du im Spielcasino deines Vertrauens auch ganz lässig die nächste Zahl beim Roulette voraussagen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Formel: Auflösung zu Fps*

Da aber ein Mensch und kein Roboter die Kugel einwirft, ist das eine unmögliche Variabel.


----------



## OctoCore (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Formel: Auflösung zu Fps*

Ein routinierter Croupier ist schon in einem gewissen Maß berechenbar.
Das FPS-Voraussage-Programm wäre nicht viel weniger komplex, bei Millionen von Variablen. Ein Rouletteprogramm muss ja nicht immer treffen, 2 von 5 würden doch schon reichen. 
Muss ja nicht Roulette sein. Nimm Black Jack oder ähnliches. Da kann man noch Wahrscheinlichkeitsrechnung mit hineinziehen. Das dünnt die Möglichkeiten aus.


----------



## mich (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Formel: Auflösung zu Fps*

Wenn du beim Michen der Black-Jack Karten ganz genau hinguggst könnstest du sogar genau die nächste Karte bestimmen...


----------

